# Want to hatch two eggs, no experience, help!!!!



## ali_b111 (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi, my friend and I have found 2 pigeon eggs which have been laid under our friends bed, we didnt have the heart to destroy them. We have checked if they are fertile and think they are, we want to hatch them but have no experience of it and no special equipment! what is the best way to go about hatching them? please help soon! Ali.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Ali b, 

Where did you find these eggs...are you sure they are pigeons eggs? Were they cold when you found them? Have you been keeping them warm? If they have not been incubated consistantly, the chicks inside will have died I see you said you have no special equipment so this is not a good start. It's not easy for even an experienced person to raise a baby pigeon from hatching. If you can get back to us about the questions I've asked, that would be great.


----------



## ali_b111 (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi, they are definitely pigeons eggs because the pigeon was there when we found them, there was no way we could let her hatch them as they were under my friends bed in halls at university, they were still warm when we found them and have been trying to keep them warm by a radiator. We realised it wouldnt be easy at all but we wanted to give it a go anyway.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Again, 

You will probably lose those eggs. Keeping them warm over a radiator is not efficient enough. The eggs need to be kept at a constant temperature of about 99.5 F and they need humidity, not dry heat. Did you try to candle the eggs anyways? This involves holding them up to a bright light in a dark room. I don't really know what else to suggest to you because you don't have an incubator and the improper heat of the radiator might have already killed them. If you can candle them and report back to us, but even then I'm not sure what good it will do because they need proper temperature and humidity to hatch.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Ali,

Brad has asked good questions and given you good advice/comments. Where are you located? Perhaps we can help find a wildlife rehabilitator near you that has an actual incubator or birds sitting on fake eggs that could take over the job.

Terry


----------

